# Rats



## RattieGirl (Nov 18, 2006)

So I really havent gotten a rat yet but I reeeeaaaaly want one! My mom isnt big on rodents or the tails but I want to know if you guys could help me change her mind about them. Thanks


----------



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

They are cleaner than dogs and cats, make very good pets and due to short lifespan arent a huge commitment like a dog or cat. Can get very tame and friendly if handled every day. I bet your Mum would love them when she saw how good they are!


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi. As a mum who constantly told my boy no way is he having a rat ever in this house I was converted into a ratty lover lol. My lad has behavuoral problems and his behaviour improved so I said as a reward you can choose what ever you want (Duh, daft thing really) and of course his choice was a rat lol. I said no but whilst he was at school I went pet shop and thought id phob him off with a gerbal pmsl. Then I spotted these cute little things and they were rats. I thought well they dont look that bad, small and cute and there tails seem like a gerbels when there abays. So I bought 2 and a cage and set it up for him to be a surprise.

Maybe taking your mum to see a real baby might change her mind. Also the females are smaller. They dont bite and are cleaner. (rats in general) You could aske to keep it in your room out her way and introduce her slowly.

Good luck, never say never as I was petrified and adoment we werent having any. My boy is now pushing for a trantula!! Now there I do draw the line lol.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS! READ PLEASE! **UPDATE***

EDIT- Ok so if you don't feel like reading all of this (I dont blame you!) all I basicly want is for you to write why rats mean so much to you and why they are not "just rats" and why they make you happy after a bad day ect... I'm trying to talk my parents into geting a few rats and so I was going show this to them once I got a lot of replies! So reply away!!! lol.... 


OK so........ my mom and dad are divorced and I have a step dad (Gary). Well i live with my mom and Gary and quite frankly neither of them are huge animal people. Well my rat had babies so I begged my mom to let me keep Cheese and her 6 babies at her house for 5 weeks so I could look after them and watch them grow and socialize them(because everyone knew my dad wouldn't get near him because he doesn't like rodents). She let me bring them over and Gary didn't know and since he never went into my room then I just kept them in there. But I LOVED having rats with me all day and to get home from a bad day at school and just go to my room and just play with them and kiss them and just snuggle with them.

The 5 weeks came and went so fast and I miss them SO BAD! I really can't tell everyone how much I miss them.... And they all went back over to my dads... Well all together I had 10 rats and I started feeling bad because I only got to see them every other weekend and 4 hours every week. And I really didn't have proper caging for them because that was when I didn't really know much about them. So unfortunately I said my goodbyes. I am dreadfully missing them and their warm little bodies and their little nose that they loved to have kissed. 

************************************************************
But what my point is that, I'm making this thread to one day show my mom and Gary so I REALLY need people to post about how much a rat can do to someones life and that a rat is not just a rat it's a part of your family that you love and care about. And they're not anything that is gonna change our daily lives.
************************************************************
To my mom- Even though the cage wasn't that great on keeping them inside of it i REALLY REALLY want you to think about this. I mean I already have a cage picked out that will safely hold a couple rats without them getting loose (That I will pay for). It's call the ferret nation cage and you can ask anyone on here that has one that they love it and that they actually love to clean it everyday.... But please please mom you wont have to do anything and during that 5 weeks you didn't even know they where there and my room didn't stink at all and I kept it clean. The only time you actually noticed them was when the got out of their cage ....... And you wont have to pay for anything because I'm not gonna show you this until I get a job in a few months. 

I really really want this..... I love you

Amber


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Trying to talk my parents into rats.... again*

Rats are like tiny dogs. They learn their names, can be taught simple tricks (with quite a bit of patience, to be sure), love to follow you around the room/house, and are nosy and intelligent creatures. They like to be petted and scratched, and they beg for your food and attention like any self-respecting dog does. On the plus side, they take up a permanent space of only about 3 feet by 2 feet and never bark or annoy the neighbors. However, it is totally possible (and likely) that they will need vet care at some point in their lives, but it is usually still less than that of any dog or cat's bills.

Any kind of pet is proven to help enrich peoples' lives. Companion animals (like dogs, and really, like rats) teach people about responsibility, loyalty, and unconditional love. People who are kind to animals are also kinder to people around them - likewise, people who abuse other people (family, children, etc) often started by being cruel to animals. The act of caring for another life often instills a sense of purpose in people, and helps ease feelings of loneliness. Pets can reduce blood pressure and high cholesterol.

All this however, is just the technical facts about having a companion animal. For me, coming home from work or school everyday, nothing beats seeing my rats with their arms poking thru the bars, wanting to come out and play. They can make me smile no matter what kind of a day I've had, and they can always make you laugh with their goofy, if not often mildly annoying, antics. They don't care what customer yelled at you at work today, they don't care what exam you think you bombed that morning, they just want to bounce around and lick your fingers, attack your socks and crawl around in your laundry. I don't even have to have them physically on me for me to feel better - I know that they love me and that they enjoy my presence, and that's enough. I guess a lot of that was repetitive and not useful, but what I'm trying to say is that rats are tiny bundles of sunshine, and even people who think rats are gross can't help but to "aww" and smile at them (just goes to show that most of the time, it's a pre-established "fear" of rats).


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Trying to talk my parents into rats.... again*

Dear ambernd's mom, you should really let her get some ratties! they are the most wonderful thing in the world to have and it sounds like your daugher has it all planned out. They're like tiny dogs only better! Every single rat has a diffrent personality and diffrent qualities that really make them special. Some are adventurous and curious while others are content with just sitting on your shoulder and having a good scritch. If she is willing to do the work (it sounds like she is) then why wouldn't you let her in on the wonderful world of rats? It sounds like they really make her happy, I know mine make me happy, and like she mentioned they make any bad day, embarresing moment, cruddy homework assinment fade away and just make you genuenlly happy! I really hope you cosider letting her have one because they are the best things ever. they're not just pets thier members of the family!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Trying to talk my parents into rats.... again*

Thanks guys! Keep 'em going!!!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

bump..... :-(


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Every child needs a childhood pet. I was always denied a dog as a kid and even now as an adult it is till a gaping hole in the memory of my youth. 
Sounds like she will be responsible and all of you might share the joy of rats.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

 thanks


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

I have to say that rats are wonderful pets. I love my 2 girls to bits and pieces. I also have a Ferret nation cage which I modified so they can't get out (just one thing for you to consider - you may have to modify it which is not incredibly expensive but does take time and strong hands. I'll PM you pics of what mine looks like now if you would like). If rats are well taken care of and come from a good breeder they can last for years. It is definitely worth spending a little extra money up front to get well bred rats than get pet store rats and end up with health problems. Rats are wonderful inquisitive creatures that really do bond with their humans. Mine know the sound of my voice, will jump onto me if someone else is holding them and love to use me as their own personal jungle gym. All pets also teach responsibility and even money management. Every pet owner must make sure that they have that "emergency fund" whether it's for a new cage or a vet trip. I really hope that you consider allowing these wonderful little creatures into your home. 
PS Amber why did you have rats that you had with you and then had to send back to your Dads (especially if he doesn't like rodents - why is he breeding them or was that an accident)? I don't mean to pry it just seems like an odd situation


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*



eclecticnoise said:


> I have to say that rats are wonderful pets. I love my 2 girls to bits and pieces. I also have a Ferret nation cage which I modified so they can't get out (just one thing for you to consider - you may have to modify it which is not incredibly expensive but does take time and strong hands. I'll PM you pics of what mine looks like now if you would like). If rats are well taken care of and come from a good breeder they can last for years. It is definitely worth spending a little extra money up front to get well bred rats than get pet store rats and end up with health problems. Rats are wonderful inquisitive creatures that really do bond with their humans. Mine know the sound of my voice, will jump onto me if someone else is holding them and love to use me as their own personal jungle gym. All pets also teach responsibility and even money management. Every pet owner must make sure that they have that "emergency fund" whether it's for a new cage or a vet trip. I really hope that you consider allowing these wonderful little creatures into your home.
> PS Amber why did you have rats that you had with you and then had to send back to your Dads (especially if he doesn't like rodents - why is he breeding them or was that an accident)? I don't mean to pry it just seems like an odd situation


Yea I would love some pics of your FN!

But the breeding was a stupid, well let me refrase that, an EXTREMLY stupid idea of mine and I regret it a lot, although in some ways I don't.... But if I could go back I wouldn't do it again. And Im deff. not going to breed again...


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

I will get those pics to you by the end of the week. Breeding is tough. The lady that I got my rats from wanted to do a breeding with one of my girls, but I wasn't very sure. There is a possibility that I may let her do one litter but only if there is enough homes. But, she is a very responsible lady. She always makes sure that there is an interest in the pairing before she even breeds. I've had thoughts that it would be nice to breed once I had a LOT more experience but then I realized how many un-responsible people there are out there and how many oops litters there are. Even though I'd be extremely careful it just seems like it would be adding to the problem. Well, I hope that you end up getting the ratties that you want. Have all your old ones gone to new homes or are they still at your dads?


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

They are all gone to good homes. I didn't have proper cages and I didn't see them that much and I just felt bad for them. So right after they where weaned I started giving off one by one.... :-(

But next time around I will have proper cages and I will be able to visit and play with them everyday! If my mom lets me. Wich is why I need everyones help on here to say how great they are!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

They are all gone to good homes. I didn't have proper cages and I didn't see them that much and I just felt bad for them. So right after they where weaned I started giving off one by one.... :-(

But next time around I will have proper cages and I will be able to visit and play with them everyday! If my mom lets me. Wich is why I need everyones help on here to say how great they are!


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Also maybe get her to come on the forums and ask people questions. If she has any concerns at all we will be happy to help out.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Yea I was thinking about making her a username! But im not planning on showing her this thread until may-ish because that when Ill have a job to pay for everything. So she won't have a username until then! I'm not planning on saying anything about a rat until then.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Good idea. I live in Canada so the I'm not sure what the price differences are in the states - but my 2 level ferret nation cost me just over $200. I also had to modify it which cost about another $90. http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4021985.0
This is a great thread. It has all the exact measurements of the FN and also ideas on what to use for mods, where to get materials, and some tips. My cage looks almost identical - except for the fact that I couldn't find the coated wire mesh so I have just bare metal. Hopefully this will help you, I know it really helped when I was doing my cage.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

I was actually just looking at that link yesterday! I also posted this exact same post on goosemoose.com in the "mug shots" section. But I was planning on getting bigger adult rats so I would have to modify it. But the cheapest I've seen was $99 for the 141 model http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000F4UNCG?smid=AV9AW5IE9W42P&tag=nextag-pet-mp-20&linkCode=asn

I put this on my favorites so i can order it later if my mom lets get some ratties.


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Good good


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

anybody else???? at all?


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

i found an old post asking the same thing you are so figured i'd merge it to here. older posts but they should help.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Thanks Twitch! Hopfully they will help!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

i'm sorry, i messed up the merger and put the old topic before yours amberd. i'm not sure how to fix that though i will ask the other mods.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Ok... Thanks. I was about to ask you why you put it there lol... But if you can't move it then it's not a big deal


----------



## burrow8 (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Hhhmmmm how do I some rats up into one little sentence... I CAN"T! 
But I'll try anyways, lets see... They're the most amazing, friendly, funny, cuddly, adventerous, cute, fun, goofy, spaztic, curious, huggable, smiley, fasinating, unique, halarious, awesome, adorable, attention seeking, explorative, tickley, delightful, pleasing, kind, kissable, gentle, cosiderite, caring, inviting, charming, lovley, enjoyable, likable, wonderful etc. creatures ever!!!! And thats just a few of the many characteristics! Do they require some work?, yes! Are theywork well worth it? OFCOURSE!!! I can't even explain how much joy my rats give me and the fact that any poor kid has to go with out one in their childhood is insanity! They are a billion times better than any other pet in the world and when taken care of, they can live for years. Like your daughter said, she can put them in her room and you will never even know they're there, but I don't know why you would want to!!! Rats are not just for kids they are for EVERYONE! Moms, dads, aunts, uncles, gramdas, grandpas, 2nd cousins twice removed, etc! Once my mom got past the " EEEWWW furless tail!" stage she was fine, now she enjoys having them sit on her shoulder! Even MY dad likes them, and I quote, "Rodents are ment to be kept outside, not as pets! We're taking them back tomorrow!" Now 5 years later and 8 rats later I find him tickling their bellys through the cage every once and awhile. As long as she's got a stable financial status and everything planned out, why wouldn't you let your daughter have some of these amazing creatures?!?!?! I really hope you reconsider.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Thank you burrow8!!! And thats just a summary of rat, correct? lol...

Mom you won't even know their there!! Unless you want them to move into your room  just kidden.... But what I meant to say was, Gary won't even know they are there! But they are not gonna be any trouble for you. And it's a way for me to show you how responsable I can be..... And I promise it wont be like the dog thing.... (That was Tina's fault 

But seriously I even told you about how me and the assistant dentist chick where talking about how great rats where for pets. But you know Im an animal loving and you know I absolutly hate not having animals. And you where fine with animals until Gary moved in and since he doesn't like animals neither do you. (I do NOT mean that in grouchy/bratty type way)....


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

........


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

************Updated news!!!***************

Well I have to talk to one of my gym teacher tomorrow but I'm pretty sure he is letting me work concession stands at the games! And he pays me for each one. Its not as much as I would get for a regular job but could hold me over till I do get one. But I will be making $20-25 every night and can work up to 3 days a week. If I do work 3 days a week then that $60 a week and if I save for one month I will have enough money to buy a cage (FN), fleece (wich will be the bedding), food (Suebee's diet), toys ($40ish worth), food and water bowls. Then I would have to wait 2-3 weeks for the cage and toys and everything to come in (ordering off ferret.com) wich will give me some money to buy some rats at $20 each from the rescue!

P.S. That was in US money. 

I'm so excited!!! And nervous because that means that I will have to ask my mom sooner... :-0 And I don't know what I'll do if she says no.... If she does then I'm going to try my hardest not to argue but I have a short temper when it comes to certain thing... AKA animals 

Wish me luck!

â™¥Amber


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

your working to get the money for the rats & determination will prove to her how much you really love and are willing to care for your future rats!
my mom said "no" to rats at first, and i was really sad, but i persisted and she ended up letting me have them (although she wanted me to get one, but i told her rats need to have other ratty friends, so she let me get two)
amber's mom, if you are reading this, i'll have you know that _my_ mom (who was _horrified_ at the thought of getting rats, thought they would escape and never be found, thought they would bite nonstop, smell, etc.)thinks rats are _cute _now, and she is very happy about me doing all the work around them (cleaning cage, etc), so i think that type of arrangement would work well for you and amber too! :]


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

You should definitely let your daughter get some rats. They are GREAT pets! You don't hear them, or smell them. They don't need to be given walks outside when it's minus 30 degrees out. After the initial expenses, they barely cost anything at all - and you don't have to bring them to the vet that often. Just being able to come home after a long, long day at school or work and know that someone who won't judge you is sitting there, counting down the minutes until you get home (perhaps I exaggerate about the counting) is a wonderful feeling. It's so relaxing to play with rats, especially when they sit still long enough for you to skritch them! I hope you'll think about letting Amber get some rats!


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!! â™¥UPDATE!*

*â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥UPDATEâ™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥â™¥

Ok well I used to own a horse a couple years ago and I still have my saddle, bridle, 2 bits (1 with tag still on it), blanket, breast collar and the whole "she-bang". I have been trying to sell it for about 3 months but I just put it on this website that has been getting me a lot of replies. As the price I put 'make an offer' and some people are offering $350 for it. (I personaly think it's worth more consider it's all only been used 2 times besides the saddle) I figured it a while ago but I could get everything with $240 (including toys, food, cage, and the rats.... ect) so with the leftover $110 I could start a emergancy fund!

Tell me what you think.....

â™¥Amber*


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

Anybody?


----------



## eclecticnoise (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: TALKNG PARENTS INTO RATS!!!!! READ PLEASE!!!!*

I think it's a good idea. I don't know the quality of the items but when I sold all my horse's stuff I got a good deal of money from it all. $350 seems fair if it's a used saddle and near new equipment.


----------

